# Been a LONGGGGG Time since I been on



## mlgdave (Mar 21, 2018)

I have been mining gold!

Dave


----------



## denim (Mar 21, 2018)

Wow! Really beautiful. Don't let any refiners get anywhere near those beauties!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 22, 2018)

Unless they have a LOT of money hahaha, yes these are worth many many many many times the price of gold!

Dave


----------



## Palladium (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice pics!
Welcome back Dave!


----------



## anachronism (Mar 22, 2018)

Those are some serious specimen rocks!

As you rightly said- worth a bloody fortune. You've got a lovely source- brilliant.


----------



## IdahoMole (Mar 27, 2018)

Beautiful rocks! That makes hard work feel like vacation. :lol: 
On another note, we could be neighbors.


----------



## archeonist (Mar 27, 2018)

Wow :shock: Amazing pieces!


----------



## cosmetal (Mar 27, 2018)

:shock: Drool! :shock: 

James


----------

